# Marki's adventure!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sorry i just wanted to see how you guys would like a good story. Also i hope this doesn't sound to similar to "Phantom's Epic." 

okay here it is:

Marki's Adventure

It was a warm sunny day when i awoke from my night time sleep. as i looked up to get a gulp of air and seen a bright beam that made my eniter home brighten up, as usual. I was just swimming around in my home inspecting as i usually do. "Nope." I thought to myself. "There is no one here in my home, and thats the way i like it!" I said all cocky like. I waited for my Jesse to feed me. At least thats what her mom calls her so i guess she is my Jesse. 

As i was waiting, i started to day dream about when i was back in Thialand. "I would do anything to be back in my old real home back in the Thialand Pond." I thought. I remembered when i was just a tiny fry that just wanted to be out of the nest, but dad always said to stay in the nest. "Well look at me now dad im bigger and stronger than you have ever been!" I yelled loudly. As i yelled i noticed that there was no one i could be yelling at.

As i hear a loud squeek, I just knew that someone opened the door too wide again. "JESSE!" i thought. Now i can finally stop waiting and eat. "Please hurry up Jesse im starving." I begged. Finally Jesse walked through the door. I was so excited to see her i jumped up out of the water and tried to Give her a kiss, but instead i clonked my head up on my the cover with the bright beam on it. "Oh settle down why dontcha." She said smiling and happily like always. "Oh Jesse i missed you so much." I said. "Oh i see what your looking at and wanting." You want your food huh?" She asked. As soon as she dropped my food in my home i raced up and ate the pellet while it was still crunchy. 

"Hey Marki, guess what i picked up on the way home little buddy." She said grining. "Uh oh what is it now, and im not little, im big and strong." I said in a frustrated tone. I looked closely and hard as she was coming up to me with a white and loud barrier. I went closer down to the graveled bottom and seen what she pulled out. "No way, it cant be, it better NOT be." I said nervously. "Oh no its another betta." I cried. "Wait a minute, its not a male?" " Its not a male!" Finally i got a good look at her and was just stunned by the pure white color she had. I flared at her and was dancing for a little rubbing up against the glass. She looked at me and flared right back at me with a mean look. Then i flared back to show her who is boss and she flared back, but this time it was a little more calming and and cute.

"Wow you guys are so cute and would make some cute fry." I looked at my Jesse and thought, "maybe." "Okay now you two no more flaring for today." She said calmly.As the day passed i could not stop thinking about that beautiful girl. All afternoon and night i was still thinking about her pure white fins that made her bowl look so lit up. I kept thinking " she looks so amazing." "I never knew a fish could be so amazing." He thought.

As the bright morning sun peeked in and the bright beam lit up, like every morning. So i just layed there on my betta hammok that my wonderful Jesse got me a little while back. "I never noticed how cozy this hammok was." "Well that is not the issue right now."I thought to myself. "I wondered if she was thinking of me as much as i am thinking of her." "Maybe i should stop wondering and just go find out. "Afterall her tank is right next to mine." 
"Hello Marki, how are you today buddy?" Jesse asked. "I wonder how would you like some bloodworms?" "Oh really, i get to have some today YAY!" As she put the bloodworms into my tank i darted up to get each and every last piece. My Jesse brought me that amazing girl closer and loser to my tank. I was so excited to see her again i raced down to the bottom and just stared at her. Well i know that staring is rude but how could you not stare at her beautiful fins swishing back and forth in the water and watching her swim around so gracefully. "Okay now what should i name you?" Jesse asked. "What about Angel?" She wondered. "Well you sure do look like an Angel and it fits you perfectly!" I said out loud. "What did you say?" She asked. "Wait a minute how in the world did she hear what i said?" I asked myself. "Oh i said that out loud didnt i?" "Yes you did." I flared and was displaying to her everything that i had and as wide as i could. Then i raced up to the top of the tank and took a quick gulp of air. While i was up there, i thought of something. "I know what will make her like me even more!" "I should make her a bubblenest and maybe then she would finally like me as i like her. 
So that night i worked so hard to make the biggest bubblenest i could. By the time the sun started going down and the sun started to rise, i was so exhausted i swam slowly half asleep to my hammok and layed there and quickly fell asleep. 
The next day as my Jesse came over to my tank to feed me a pellet, she opened the top and just stayed there with her eyes VERY wide open looking at my bubblenest. I swam out of my betta hammok yawning and stretching to see my Jesse with the lid open and her giant head above my water. At first, i thought she was going to touch it so i quickly swam under it and stayed there with a protective stare at her. "Jesse i worked so hard on this so please dont touch!" I told her. "Woah Marki did you make that bubble nest?" She asked rhetorically. "Yes i did and i cant wait til Angel sees it!" I said proudly. So Jesse was still stunned as she was feeding me and went over to Angel's tank and started to smile so excited and nice. Thoughts went though my mind and all i could say was, "Uh oh!"


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

That was a great story I loved reading it.Good job.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

WOOHH awesome story!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks but there is WAY more.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

MORE!!! XD Love the story!!!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Really good bettalover, hope to see more!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay ill see if i can begin it soon its just im so busy!:-(


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

yay!!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

MORE! 

I have a suggestion for the series.

"All my Fry"

Please get the pun..

ORR

"General Hospital-Tank"


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay cool but the only tricky problem is i dont klnow what you mean by the suggestions:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's referring to soap operas. All my children and General Hospital. lol Cute story!!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats the series name!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahh i see


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

